# Ambient orchestral



## Alex W (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey dudes, I've been mucking around trying to get an updated "film scorish" sound out of good ol' QLSO, and while doing so was inspired to write this piece.

hope you enjoy.

http://www.alxproductions.com/fin2.mp3

comments welcome


----------



## Niah (Jun 8, 2006)

:o :o 

You're making me jealous ! :mrgreen: 

Loved it man !

Keep posting !


----------



## Alex W (Jun 8, 2006)

wow that was quick!

Thanks mate, glad ya liked it :mrgreen:


----------



## dogforester (Jun 8, 2006)

I liked it, the start sounded like it would be good in a batman film(Bruce stares out of window in wayne manor type of thing). Loved the bit from 1.50 to 2.50. And yes I am jealous too !


----------



## Alex W (Jun 8, 2006)

Batman eh? Cool. Thanks mate


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jun 8, 2006)

Sweet writing Alex-Your one of a handfull that to me make ewql really shine. 

Is this mainly Close-Miced positions?


----------



## Alex W (Jun 8, 2006)

Evan Gamble @ Fri Jun 09 said:


> Sweet writing Alex-Your one of a handfull that to me make ewql really shine.
> 
> Is this mainly Close-Miced positions?



Thanks a lot Evan. 

I made up a template where every patch contains both the surround and close mics. It takes up twice the ram, but it's worth it .


----------



## Ingo Nugel (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi Alex,

you have really nice development in the track! 
I don´t know if I see Batman :wink: ,when I listen to it, but it has some desperate and sad elements in it, e.g. somebody has lost a person. 

The part from 2:08 till end is great and touching!

Ingo


----------



## dogforester (Jun 9, 2006)

Those surround mics are great sounding, the space they great really adds to it. I might have to upgrade my gold xp to platinum. :shock:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 9, 2006)

Alex,

Lovely piece. Good job on the balance of the instruments, lots of breath in the overall form - you really managed to mix ambient textures with orchestral ones. My only criticisms are that I'm not crazy about the initial melody, and it felt like we were coming into landing (or the ending if you like) much too early, kind of half way into the piece. By that point, I was in the mood for some timbral or even harmonic contrast, not necessarily a return to the ground. Well done!


----------



## Craig Duke (Jun 9, 2006)

There's some nice air in that recording. Subtle. Very smooth use of changing time signatures. That's not always easy to do. Great job Alex.


----------



## Alex W (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks Ingo and Craig 

Sid: Honoured to have my own folder 

Dog: I highly recommend the upgrade, and a good verb to accompany it.

Ned: Thanks for the crits, I think you made a good point there.


----------



## midphase (Jun 9, 2006)

It made me cry :wink:


----------



## Alex W (Jun 10, 2006)

hehe thanks dude


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jun 10, 2006)

Very nice Alex... Would indeed fit a Chris Nolan movie well


----------



## Alex W (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks Christian  Chris Nolan's cool


----------



## lux (Jun 11, 2006)

Nice job Alex, loved the building at 1 min expecially.

Luca


----------



## Alex W (Jun 11, 2006)

Glad you enjoyed it Luca, thanks


----------



## synthetic (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice piece. I've been trying to write more atmospheric stuff like this recently. It would make a good soundtrack piece with its unobtrusive melody and arrangement, but as a concert piece I agree that the melody doesn't stand on its own. I would be proud to have this on a scoring reel, however.  

Recording and mix-wise, the strings stand out a bit too much to me. They come in strong, and don't seem to exist in the same space as the rest of the mix. Perhaps you could take some of the edge off and put them back in the hall a bit.


----------



## JacquesMathias (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey! Beatiful piece! I particularly liked the sad mood with no super dramatic aproach :smile: It creates a fine atmosphere. Very delicate at 02:08, the best part.

Keep them coming!

Best!


----------



## Alex W (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks guys.

Synthetic: I agree with your point about it not working as a concert piece, as for the mix, I don't hear the strings sticking out though, any spot in particular?

Thanks Jacques 

Thanks Synergy - the ambience was created with VSS3 reverb, man I love this verb! Anything I use it on seems to gain a whole new life, it's awesome.


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Jun 22, 2006)

The piece is beautiful. I agree with the comment about using a tad less close mics. Just personal preference.


----------



## pdzl (Jun 23, 2006)

Alex W @ Thu Jun 22 said:


> the ambience was created with VSS3 reverb, man I love this verb! Anything I use it on seems to gain a whole new life, it's awesome.



Do you have any other demos where you are using VSS3.

Lovely demo, great writing. I like how VSS3 makes the space dreamier sounding.


----------



## kid-surf (Jun 24, 2006)

I like this Alex...

Although, I do have some comments.

I think the general idea is great. Yet, I feel like the melody line the flute/strings take initially sounds sort of 'rushed' (doesn't fit "for me"). Sounds like there's a more fitting less predictable line in there waiting to come out. I can only hear things as if it were my own music. If it were my own music I would be stoked on it but wouldn't like the string melodies and would've tried something else. (could be a personal preference?)

The string sound I don't really like. I think QLSO essentially sounds synthy and too bright in these type of cues. (but that is a personal preference I'm sure)

Nutshell: The vibe is right there, some better lines and different strings would put it over the top (for me).

Otherwise, cool piece.


----------



## Jackull (Jun 24, 2006)

very nice ambient work. i personally like the transition at about 1:28. that caught my emotion there. imo, that transition could be a lil earlier right around 1:14 so not to loose the moment. excellent piece alex

jackULL


----------



## Alex W (Jun 26, 2006)

Cheers Nick and Jack 

Kid: Thanks for the response, I agree that the points you raise are personal taste issues, maybe you'll enjoy this new piece I'm working on more when I finish and post it.

Pdzl: I'm working on a new piece which I'll post here when I'm finished, all I can say in the meantime is if you get VSS3 you wont be disappointed.


----------



## Ed (Jun 26, 2006)

Alex W @ Mon Jun 26 said:


> Pdzl: I'm working on a new piece which I'll post here when I'm finished, all I can say in the meantime is if you get VSS3 you wont be disappointed.



How easy is it to mix with its verb? Are there lots of outputs?


----------



## kid-surf (Jun 26, 2006)

Alex---

Don't misunderstand though, I like it, I'm just explaining what would take it from 'good' to 'excellent' in my minds eye.

Key word "my".....  yes it's all about preferences, tastes.

Ya know... the best piece of music ever written... some people hear it as perfect, some people hear it as flawed. Some people hate the same pieces that others love.

Focus mostly on the fact that I said I liked it. :D

My conjecture about the piece is simply there for you to weigh your own thoughts against. If it's right for you, then it's right. IMO. And my comments should be disregarded as they don't apply to your sensibilities. (thats' the way I look at this feedback we give)

Cheers  

Jay


----------



## Alex W (Jun 28, 2006)

Kid, I didn't misunderstand  All good dude!

Ed, I don't understand what you mean man, lots of outputs?


----------

